# ,
, !    1   2.0     .            ?     ,   ..    5     ?

----------

.           ,       .

     :

■            , ,    , , .

■       .

■     ,     .



           Ctrl.

■            .

        .

----------


## topalov

> ?


        .?



> 5


     ?   ?
   (    ) -       .

----------

.19 157.       ,   ,     ,          +.... .      ,      .     ,  ..     ,       .  -..

----------


## topalov

19  157,  , )))
         ? 
 ,    .      ?

----------

> , !    1   2.0     .            ?     ,   ..    5     ?


   1 8.2            .....(((((((

----------

